# stupid questions asked by REO`s,Realtors,ect



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I`m just asking, I myself have had a lot in the years I have been doing this. Thinking we all could get some good laughs from the different stories.

The best one I have is: I sent my son-law to do a bid approval in Nashville,TN. Was to remove exterior debris and Initial lawn cut.The only thing they didn`t approve was removing a section of fence to get my mower into the back yard.I told my worker to call REO company from property and explain we need remove fence section to mow back yard.
He was on the phone for a half hour with (her) and she just wasn`t getting it. She told him she could see from the photos that property had a garage and he needed drive his mower threw garage and into house down the hall and out the back door!#??? He ask if the fence outside gate opening 24" and inside the door opening in the house are 36" how is this going to help. The he had that day a 60" X mark commercial mower . After getting smart with her ,she finale approved to remove a section of the fence.
:clap:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All the nats that I've worked for expressly forbid taking a fence section down.
I'd do it any way. Do it carefully and put it back for the pics, they never found out.
Only took a couple mins to take a section of privacy down.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

As for stupid questions you had the nats all the time asking questions for things that were already spelled out clearly in the w/o notes and pics.

After a while my response to them was "Read the w/o notes that have already been written.

Ocwen I did a really bad mold initial secure/lock change. 
They wanted the usual trash out, janitorial, winterization, etc.

I put in the notes why all of that was not done, only the lock change and grass cut.
Took them over a month of RTVing it looking for winterize pics before I took the W/O notes and converted them to a pic and uploaded that as "winterize" pics.

Freaking dumb Axxes had never read ANY of the w/o notes.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I`m just asking, I myself have had a lot in the years I have been doing this. Thinking we all could get some good laughs from the different stories.
> 
> The best one I have is: I sent my son-law to do a bid approval in Nashville,TN. Was to remove exterior debris and Initial lawn cut.The only thing they didn`t approve was removing a section of fence to get my mower into the back yard.I told my worker to call REO company from property and explain we need remove fence section to mow back yard.
> He was on the phone for a half hour with (her) and she just wasn`t getting it. She told him she could see from the photos that property had a garage and he needed drive his mower threw garage and into house down the hall and out the back door!#??? He ask if the fence outside gate opening 24" and inside the door opening in the house are 36" how is this going to help. The he had that day a 60" X mark commercial mower . After getting smart with her ,she finale approved to remove a section of the fence.
> :clap:



It's called having the right equipment for the job. 34" Walk Behinds work good for stuff like that. It takes longer to screw with taking apart a chain link fence and put it together again than it does to walk the back yard with a good commercial walk behind.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> It's called having the right equipment for the job. 34" Walk Behinds work good for stuff like that. It takes longer to screw with taking apart a chain link fence and put it together again than it does to walk the back yard with a good commercial walk behind.......


We got a 36" Scag we use most fenced in properties and use the 48"/50"'s on the more open properties. Have only found a couple we could not get the 36" into and had to use the 22" self propelled.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did an eviction on a 150k ranch in the country in Spring 2008. Nice house. Found out there was an issue on how the title was recorded. We were ordered to stop all initial services after the eviction. Leave everything as it lays. Tree falls on top of the house two weeks later. Power gets disconnected, basement floods. No response to our bids.

FF to October 2011, we get an order to do a sales clean refresh and initial mow. Basement is full of mud and fuzzy mold, grass is 5' tall. Debris was never removed.Tree still on the roof. Main floor now covered in mold spores. Bid everything (again) and nothing. Just do the sales clean and a perimeter cut per the work order they say. Broker calls a week later and says wth, he is supposed to put the house on the mls and why isn't everything done? Then the company known as Guard Safely calls and says "Why isn't all of that done?"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds very normal. 

Usual day at the office.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Did an eviction on a 150k ranch in the country in Spring 2008. Nice house. Found out there was an issue on how the title was recorded. We were ordered to stop all initial services after the eviction. Leave everything as it lays. Tree falls on top of the house two weeks later. Power gets disconnected, basement floods. No response to our bids.
> 
> FF to October 2011, we get an order to do a sales clean refresh and initial mow. Basement is full of mud and fuzzy mold, grass is 5' tall. Debris was never removed.Tree still on the roof. Main floor now covered in mold spores. Bid everything (again) and nothing. Just do the sales clean and a perimeter cut per the work order they say. Broker calls a week later and says wth, he is supposed to put the house on the mls and why isn't everything done? Then the company known as Guard Safely calls and says "Why isn't all of that done?"


I thought you where going to say it was FAS. They order sales cleans on tear downs and mold houses all the tame. One of our members here showed up at a house the other day to find an FAS crew "Sales cleaning" a house that was FULL of black mold. No masks on or anything. Can't believe how stupid some people are. If i walk into a mold house i turn right around and walk out, get my respirator, go in, take pics and leave............................


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have had that happen with them too. Properties of all condition and value are left to crumble because the responsibility for the maintenance is left in the hands of one rep who can't think thru issues and problem solve. Then they get transferred and the folder gets forgotten between the pages of their playboy and the 3rd rep later finds it and calls and says "why isn't this done?"


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I thought you where going to say it was FAS. They order sales cleans on tear downs and mold houses all the tame. One of our members here showed up at a house the other day to find an FAS crew "Sales cleaning" a house that was FULL of black mold. No masks on or anything. Can't believe how stupid some people are. If i walk into a mold house i turn right around and walk out, get my respirator, go in, take pics and leave............................


FAS requires you clean/perform initial janitorials on all properties. Regardless of condition. As for mold, they say they have to do the work regardless, unless there is a 100 "continuous feet" of mold. Ive advised them that their contract might require them to do so, but my personal judgement tells me otherwise. They fet mad when you bid to have a pro come in and remedy the situation before doing any work. I've had homes for them where weeds are growing in the house. I bid an interior grass cut to honor their contract.


This is one of many reasons after 8 years with them I said Aloha means good bye.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I've witnessed some pretty odd questions from brokers/agents over the years, but the one that stands out the most to me was when we got a "failure" on a property that a new to the game broker graded. It was a decent enough house, but the cat urine stench was off the charts nasty. 
Her notes as I remember them as I received them from the Nat.: 
House is overall very clean and presentable. They only put 1 air freshener in the rooms and they should have put at least 10 in each room to mask the smell. 

I called her promptly after receiving the "failed IS" callback. She was new to the REO game and didn't really have a clue at that point. I politely explained to her that contractually I did exactly as the scope of work is outlined, and if needed we can certainly deodorize the property but this would be above and outside of the scope of work, meaning that you/she would have to "approve" the bid to do so. 
Needless to say, we didn't get to deodorize the property as she apparently used a family member....uhem...contractor to do the work. I later learned this as we were there for a routine and the girl was walking around with frebreeze bottles dousing the carpets. When I asked who she was, she said she works for the realtor. 

...and yes we took a chargeback on that one! Still irks me to this day.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

When the carpets are like that, we ALWAYS bid to remove carpet and pad and haul it to the dump. Situations like that are considered hazardous and we get about 99% approvals on them.

In your case, you should NOT have been charged back if you bid it and they didn't approve. No amount of "deodorants" are going to make the smell go away. And clients know that. Someone took you for a ride.:sad:

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> When the carpets are like that, we ALWAYS bid to remove carpet and pad and haul it to the dump. Situations like that are considered hazardous and we get about 99% approvals on them.
> 
> In your case, you should NOT have been charged back if you bid it and they didn't approve. No amount of "deodorants" are going to make the smell go away. And clients know that. Someone took you for a ride.:sad:
> 
> Linda


Ironically it wasn't the carpets that the smell was locked in. It was the concrete in the basement, and I'm assuming the wood. It seemed the cat/s were "marking" or whatever...I'm no cat person. The carpets themselves were perfectly fine...well unless it was in the pad itself.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Could very easily have been the pad, if someone carpeted over it. In either case, the carpet would have still been affected and need to be removed.

There are concrete cleaners that will remove the odors, too. Wood might be tougher but I'm sure it can be done.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I can get that cat smell out (guaranteed) in 3 days x $75.00 per day charge. Did 1 for a national and bid probably 100 with no approvals so quit bidding. Realtors use us 2-3 times per week and they love it and ONLY 1 callback which required 1 extra day of treatments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> I can get that cat smell out (guaranteed) in 3 days x $75.00 per day charge. Did 1 for a national and bid probably 100 with no approvals so quit bidding. Realtors use us 2-3 times per week and they love it and ONLY 1 callback which required 1 extra day of treatments.


What do you use? Ozone generator?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

NO ozone never. No Hydroxol either.. NOPE No way. We use a combination of chems and machines. 

I'll try to post some new pics of a engineered hardwood floor 22x24 that had cat urine that the homeowner tried numerous things before taking out the flooring...today is day 2 and when checking it today the smell is already gone but we always treat for 3 days for the extra"insurance". That was a tad more $$ than the normal fee....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> NO ozone never. No Hydroxol either.. NOPE No way. We use a combination of chems and machines.
> 
> I'll try to post some new pics of a engineered hardwood floor 22x24 that had cat urine that the homeowner tried numerous things before taking out the flooring...today is day 2 and when checking it today the smell is already gone but we always treat for 3 days for the extra"insurance". That was a tad more $$ than the normal fee....


Really, I find it hard to believe that its gone for good. Urine seems to soak thru the wood floors down to subfloor. Ever been back 6 months later during hot weather?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep been back many times. NOW I do have to admit when the people don't stop their pets from "re-attacking" an area then all bets are off. We have a marketing plan on REO's with Realtors that makes the Homebuyer a regular client for 12 months or longer. Like a "renewal" plan so we are in the home 2X per year minimum.

Some laminates are not completely "sealed" so they are treated just a bit harder. Never had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Yep been back many times. NOW I do have to admit when the people don't stop their pets from "re-attacking" an area then all bets are off. We have a marketing plan on REO's with Realtors that makes the Homebuyer a regular client for 12 months or longer. Like a "renewal" plan so we are in the home 2X per year minimum.
> 
> Some laminates are not completely "sealed" so they are treated just a bit harder. Never had a problem.


I'm glad its working for you, sounds interesting . I like the renewal plan,that's a good idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

Freemont, are you able to post the chemicals and process you use? We have had a few that were bad. How about drywall, does it work if the cats sprayed on drywall or base?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Very little chemicals (all green non toxic). Well post more later on the entire method. It is a multiple combination.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Clean Sweep REO said:


> Freemont, are you able to post the chemicals and process you use? We have had a few that were bad. How about drywall, does it work if the cats sprayed on drywall or base?







I'm sure he'll be happy to PM you the secret recipe .............. right after you deposit the proper amount of funds into his off shore account.




:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm sure he'll be happy to PM you the secret recipe .............. right after you deposit the proper amount of funds into his off shore account.
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:


Can I send him a payment and then do a chargeback for not providing me the correct picture angles?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Clean Sweep REO said:


> Can I send him a payment and then do a chargeback for not providing me the correct picture angles?


:clap::clap:

No chargebacks allowed :laughing:

No angles given:laughing:

Heck of a system though:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

*got this one today*

we need a photo of antifreeze being poured into the left side of kitchen sink(i poured into right side) :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> we need a photo of antifreeze being poured into the left side of kitchen sink(i poured into right side) :icon_rolleyes:



Ask the idiot to go home and look under their kitchen sink. I have never seen more than 1 trap.............


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Ask the idiot to go home and look under their kitchen sink. I have never seen more than 1 trap.............


 
me either, I just couldn`t beleive they were so stupid!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Invert the photo in photoshop. Right side of the sink becomes left side. :shifty:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty common to see 2 traps.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Pretty common to see 2 traps.


I'm not so sure that that is 'common'. 

I've worked on everything from park model mobile homes to multi million dollar custom homes and have NEVER run into that situation.

Having said that, I ALWAYS pour antifreeze down both drains, not because one side doesn't get the job done, but because it keeps the regional from crying!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm not so sure that that is 'common'.
> 
> I've worked on everything from park model mobile homes to multi million dollar custom homes and have NEVER run into that situation.
> 
> Having said that, I ALWAYS pour antifreeze down both drains, not because one side doesn't get the job done, but because it keeps the regional from crying!


I'm with you. Out of hundreds of home i have winterized, i have never seen this.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm not so sure that that is 'common'.
> 
> I've worked on everything from park model mobile homes to multi million dollar custom homes and have NEVER run into that situation.
> 
> Having said that, I ALWAYS pour antifreeze down both drains, not because one side doesn't get the job done, but because it keeps the regional from crying!





mtmtnman said:


> I'm with you. Out of hundreds of home i have winterized, i have never seen this.......






Same here, all the wints I've done I've not seen two traps. 
Must be a common regional thing if you're seeing two traps. Small town with one plumber maybe?


I also splash some in both sides to prevent the guaranteed crying and RTVs that would come from not doing it.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Thats not installed correct or to code. The only way it would be if it had two separate lines for venting. That current setup only one side is vented and that the side without the disposal so that trash disposal would drain super slower and be always clogged up. The only way to tell is to tear open the wall.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Thats not installed correct or to code. The only way it would be if it had two separate lines for venting. That current setup only one side is vented and that the side without the disposal so that trash disposal would drain super slower and be always clogged up. The only way to tell is to tear open the wall.




I'm sure the top was meant to be a cleanout. I HAVE seen that before.......


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Trust me it exceeds code. Its my house


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Thats not installed correct or to code. The only way it would be if it had two separate lines for venting. That current setup only one side is vented and that the side without the disposal so that trash disposal would drain super slower and be always clogged up. The only way to tell is to tear open the wall.






It LOOKS like (from alignment) that it goes into the same vertical riser pipe in the wall.


How would one side be vented and the other not?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not a licensed plumber but i work with alot of them and they always tell me air and water flow to the path with the least amount of resistance. It that case the flow to me it appears the least resistance with be going to the trap on the other side becasue I'm just guessing that it has a Y 90 on it and the air follows to that first. Just a guess the only way to tell is to open the wall up.

Both those pipes need venting, and michigan code won't let you use a shared vent on 1 1/2 pipe, they all need separte. Plus I think you could wet vent it, but I think you need at least 2ft between them.

I'm not a plumber, but I have built and watch alot of rough plumbing inspections to see that can be correct. But you would have to open the wall up to double check.

Its all a guess in my book, when in doubt pour antifreeze in everything.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I'm not a licensed plumber but i work with alot of them and they always tell me air and water flow to the path with the least amount of resistance. It that case the flow to me it appears the least resistance with be going to the trap on the other side becasue I'm just guessing that it has a Y 90 on it and the air follows to that first. Just a guess the only way to tell is to open the wall up.
> 
> Both those pipes need venting, and michigan code won't let you use a shared vent on 1 1/2 pipe, they all need separte. Plus I think you could wet vent it, but I think you need at least 2ft between them.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the venting code, but the tee used in this scenario is most likely a 'sanitary tee' that would prevent the upper from draining into the lower.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Not sure on the venting code, but the tee used in this scenario is most likely a 'sanitary tee' that would prevent the upper from draining into the lower.


Okay, not to get into a pissing match but having to traps and the outlet pipes stacked as they are is not industry standard. And talking to my plumber a bit ago if the right basin is full of water, for example you're doing dishes. When you pull that plug the volume of water leaving that sink could potentially suck some of the water out of the trap on the disposal side. This is why he has always run one trap under a sink. He is a 20 year master plumber so I trust his judgement.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Thats not installed correct or to code. The only way it would be if it had two separate lines for venting. That current setup only one side is vented and that the side without the disposal so that trash disposal would drain super slower and be always clogged up. The only way to tell is to tear open the wall.


See this alot in Wisconsin. The lower line is considered to be a "wet" vent as the upper line drains the water from above. It flys around here as long the vertical drain stack in the wall is 2". The vent line above these can be 1 1/2". At least that's the way my plumber explained it to me. I'm not 100% sure, but I see this on every home with a garbage disposal or one that is "wired for one". Maybe thats why :confused1:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> See this alot in Wisconsin. The lower line is considered to be a "wet" vent as the upper line drains the water from above. It flys around here as long the vertical drain stack in the wall is 2". The vent line above these can be 1 1/2". At least that's the way my plumber explained it to me. I'm not 100% sure, but I see this on every home with a garbage disposal or one that is "wired for one". Maybe thats why :confused1:


Gotta be a regional thing then. Seems like a waste of materials for no good reason.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

i went to one on a p4c in the spring the barrel valve at the water meter was leaking the plumbing froze that winter and the pvc pipes was trashed, the house was flooded, called the water dept they repaired the meter, i bit to remove the debris 8 to 10 yards a room and shop-vac the water off the floors, remove the carpet and haul off to the dump. the bid approval came in two weeks later, was to move all the debris to one room and remove the carpet and return the debris back to the location in which it was found. two mattress per room on the floor, boxes of wet clothes and trash, 300 lbs of wet raw garbage, debris and trash piled 4 foot in every room. i informed them the order was to be reassigned. the order was reassigned and the field service rep was back charged (no pay), because the photos didn't show how much water was shop-vac up. the chip wood sub floors had 12" swells, the interior doors had to be removed to open. DAHAA.????? FAQ and the horse you road in on is what i say.!! 


thanohano44 said:


> FAS requires you clean/perform initial janitorials on all properties. Regardless of condition. As for mold, they say they have to do the work regardless, unless there is a 100 "continuous feet" of mold. Ive advised them that their contract might require them to do so, but my personal judgement tells me otherwise. They fet mad when you bid to have a pro come in and remedy the situation before doing any work. I've had homes for them where weeds are growing in the house. I bid an interior grass cut to honor their contract.
> 
> 
> This is one of many reasons after 8 years with them I said Aloha means good bye.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd take a double trap over a crossover set up any day of the week. 




mtmtnman said:


> Gotta be a regional thing then. Seems like a waste of materials for no good reason.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I'd take a double trap over a crossover set up any day of the week.


Can't think of any logical reason why??? Iowa must use IRC not UPC. Per UPC "Only one trap permitted on an arm" UPC-1001.1


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes IRC is golden round these parts, hence the allowed multiple slip joints.


----------

